# New Exercise Program



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

My riding mower caught on fire. I have about 2 1/2 acres to mow. I plan to mow for 2 hours a day, 5 days a week, with my push mower.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

That's quite a workout!


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

I like mowing with the push mower, but there are two of us to mow two acres. It is good exercise.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my husband and I mowed ours with 2 push mowers . we mowed more than 2 hours a day though. we just kept at it until we had about 3 acres done and gave up and bought a ride on mower. I'm on my third one since that. dont plan to be without one again while I still have my land.~Georgia


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Push mowers have wheels. Cheating. Seriously the work is not pushing it around, it's absorbing the vibrations, causes lots of inflammation, you feel like you have had a workout, but really you haven't done much. I use a scythe. But just for cutting the grass. I use weights for exercise.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

barnbilder said:


> Push mowers have wheels. Cheating. Seriously the work is not pushing it around, it's absorbing the vibrations, causes lots of inflammation, you feel like you have had a workout, but really you haven't done much. I use a scythe. But just for cutting the grass. I use weights for exercise.


Pushing a mower for 2 hours 5 days a week is walking about 30 miles. Don't tell me that's not exercise.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

The soreness that it will cause will knock you out of more caloric burn than it will create. Such is the nature of modern motorized tools. Not considering that, it's still not much of a caloric burn, maybe a cheeseburger, fries and a soda worth. Strap the mower to your back and walk thirty miles up an incline and you might be getting somewhere.


----------

